# linux greift ständig auf die festplatte zu!



## Transmitter (18. Oktober 2002)

hi!

wie kann ich das denn ändern?

wenn ich den laptop gar nicht benutze, und nur neben mir stehen habe, dann greift linux so im minuten takt auf die festplatte zurück.

sie wird kurzn angedreht, irgendwas geschrieben oder gelesen, und dann hört sie wieder auf zu drehen ...

es ist nicht regelmäßig, aber ca. 1 - 2 mal pro minute ...

unter win2k wird die platte nicht andgedreht, da bleibt der laptop leise ..

ich denke mal auch, dass die akkus länger halten, wenn die platte nicht ständig angedreht werden würde .. 

kann man das irgendwie unterbinden?
ich habe doch ram da drin! 

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Oktober 2002)

beobachte mal die prozesse 

ps -ax

und schau was sich da tut, wenn er auf die festplatte zugreift.

Anderseits lohnt es sich beim notebook mal alle Server nicht automatisch zu starten. Im gegensatz zu Windows hat mann bei Linux
meist ein riesenpack an Server automatisch von der Distribution mitinstalliert bekommen. Dies ist für ne Workstation kein Problem aber auf dem Notebook bietet es sich an diese lieber bei bedarf einzeln zu starten.

Ansonsten ist bei mir (Notebook doubleboot XP / Linux) Linux nicht so batteriehungrig wie XP


----------



## Transmitter (18. Oktober 2002)

was soll ich denn bei ps -ax besonderes sehen?

ist grob das gleiche wie zu dem zeitpunkt, zu dem er leise ist, bzw. nicht so viel macht.

sollte ich mir dann einen komplett neuen kernel kompilieren, da ich den laptop teilweise als LAMP für verschiedene tests brauche .. 

und den normalen kernel den ich dann nur bei den tests boote, und sonst den schmalen kernel ohne httpd usw.

geht das so einfach?


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Oktober 2002)

um gottes willen 
Programme sind nicht im kernel mit drinne sondern 
als automatischer start im Runlevel.

Wenn du Suse benutzt schau dir die rc.config an und suche nach mysql

da steht dann sowas wie start_mysql beim Systemstart oder ähnliches.
Einfach auschalten

ps -ax zeigt dir deine ganzen laufenden Prozesse an. Da erkennst du was evtl auf die festplatte zugreift.


----------



## Transmitter (18. Oktober 2002)

kann ich das irgendwie machen .. ne neue veränderte rc.config?
in der ich dann entweder apache php sql usw. starten kann, oder ne schmale rc.config version boote .. geht das nicht?


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Oktober 2002)

naja einfach rausnehmen und bei bedarf von hand starten

/etc/init.d/smb start

bzw für mysql usw


----------



## Transmitter (18. Oktober 2002)

na das ist ja auch mega umständlich! 

da kann ich doch bestimmt ein shell script schreiben, das mir alle dienste startet, und das ich dann nur noch per icon anklicken kann oder?


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Oktober 2002)

LOL 

ein shellscript zu schreiben mit irgenwelchen icons das ist umständlich 
Und ausserdem ne schlechte lösung

du kannst dir aber gern auch ein alias machen.

Sprich veränder deine ~/.bashrc mit 
alias startsmb='/etc/init.d/smb start'

oder gleich
alias startserv='/etc/init.d/smb start&&/etc ...

damit du gleich alle nötigen Server startest / bzw stoppen kannst.


----------



## Transmitter (19. Oktober 2002)

wie? .. das versteh ich nicht so ganz ..

wenn ich das in meiner .bashrc hinzufüge, wann werden die server denn gestartet?
und vor allem wie?

und was ist so umständlich an einem script, das alle server per mausklick gleichzeitig startet?


----------

